# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  [ Cần trợ giúp] Biến tần mitshubishi FR-E720 chạy được vài giây tự ngắt

## audiophilevn

Chào mọi người , cách đây ít lâu mình lấy một con biến tần của bác Khoaadress, hôm qua lôi ra test thử để nâng cấp con spindle phay makita 
Đây là lần đầu mình sờ tới cái biến tần, mình thử vài setup sau đó cắm spindle vào thử thì ở chế độ nào nó cũng quay y chang như nhau , quay được tầm 5~7s thì tắt, tiếng quay thì không êm, sờ spindle hoi nong nóng chút thoi
Mình đã thử cả 2 spindle thì đều lỗi y chang như nhau nên chắc chắn không phải từ spindle mà có lẽ do mình setup biến tần không đúng hoặc biến tần có vấn đề
Mọi người đi ngang có kinh nghiệm rồi thì thì chỉ giúp xem lỗi ở đâu, thanks rất nhiều

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

a đã cài những thông số nào
đăng lên mọi ng biết chỉ ạ.
sau khi cài thông số nào anh cần ấn giữ nút set khi nào nó chớp led nó mới lưu.

----------


## audiophilevn

mình cũng lên google để tìm hiểu và setup lại biến tần nhưng cũng chưa chạy được, có lẽ biến tần chưa setup đúng cách
Mình muốn clear biến tần về mặc định nên bấm mode và chọn P.0, sau đó xoay biến trở về ALLC và set giá trị lên 1 để xác nhận nhưng biến tần lại báo lỗi và không thể lưu được
Bác Minhdt xem thử khúc này muốn reset thì làm sao cho đúng, và có trường hợp nào không thể reset được không?

----------


## huyquynhbk

con spindle này của bác điện 220v hay 380v? con này bác down catalogue về cài là được ngay ý mà.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

2 con đều 220v bác ah, đã thử cài nhưng sao nó không lưu được, chả hiểu sao nữa, mới xài biến tần lần đầu nên có lẽ thiết lập chưa đúng

----------


## sieunhim

cái này na ná bữa e bị cái máy tiện. con biến tần nó ra 380v mà motor của e có 200v ko để ý nó start cái thì tự tắt. bác thử chỉnh về 220v theo cái motor xem

----------


## audiophilevn

mình có xem thử cài đặt thì đã cài sẵn đầu ra 200v, vấn đề mình cố gắng để clear setup để setup lại từ đầu thì ko được , biến tần không lưu setup mình đặt, không biết có ai gặp trường hợp như vậy không

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> mình có xem thử cài đặt thì đã cài sẵn đầu ra 200v, vấn đề mình cố gắng để clear setup để setup lại từ đầu thì ko được , biến tần không lưu setup mình đặt, không biết có ai gặp trường hợp như vậy không


Xem clip thấy bác cài đặt sai tần số max ( 120hz ) so với spindle ( spindle này chắc là 400hz ) nên trong quá trình tăng tốc BT đã báo lỗi quá tải OL, bác coi lại phần cài đặt tần số xem thế nào.
Em chỉ đoán vậy thôi , có gì sai các bác góp ý.

----------


## audiophilevn

Mình thấy thông số cho phép lên tới 400HZ, nhưng thực tế không thể set lên quá 120HZ bác ạ, test cả buổi vẫn chẳng đến đâu

----------


## aiemphuong

P18 400hz
P19 220v
P1 400hz
P2 0hz
P80 9999
P81 9999


Bác chỉnh 120hz 220v quá tải phải r

----------

audiophilevn

----------


## audiophilevn

> P18 400hz
> P19 220v
> P1 400hz
> P2 0hz
> P80 9999
> P81 9999
> 
> 
> Bác chỉnh 120hz 220v quá tải phải r


Ok, để mình setup thử

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

chỉ khi nào chuyển qua chê độ PU trên màn hình led hiển thi thì anh mới clear para dc nha. còn ở EXT thì ko tài nào clear được. thêm nữa ở PU mới cho cài thông số mới thay đổi được. EXT thì ko được
muốn lên 400HZ ở chế độ EXT chạy ngoài thì cài Pr18 lên 400Hz và Pr125 lên 400Hz thì mới dc nha anh.

----------


## audiophilevn

> chỉ khi nào chuyển qua chê độ PU trên màn hình led hiển thi thì anh mới clear para dc nha. còn ở EXT thì ko tài nào clear được. thêm nữa ở PU mới cho cài thông số mới thay đổi được. EXT thì ko được
> muốn lên 400HZ ở chế độ EXT chạy ngoài thì cài Pr18 lên 400Hz và Pr125 lên 400Hz thì mới dc nha anh.


Bác minh xem còn thiếu thông số nào nữa không? tối qua mình có clear thông số rồi cài lại các thông số giống với bác aiemphuong đưa ra thì nó chạy êm hơn chút nhưng cũng chỉ vài giây sau cũng tự ngắt, nên mình không biết còn phải để ý các thông số nào khác nữa, thanks!

----------


## cuongmay

> Bác minh xem còn thiếu thông số nào nữa không? tối qua mình có clear thông số rồi cài lại các thông số giống với bác aiemphuong đưa ra thì nó chạy êm hơn chút nhưng cũng chỉ vài giây sau cũng tự ngắt, nên mình không biết còn phải để ý các thông số nào khác nữa, thanks!


Quan trọng nhất là p3 =400hz nữa

----------

audiophilevn

----------


## aiemphuong

Tăng, giảm p0 xém sao
P7,p8 nữa

----------


## aiemphuong

Ủa mà bt 2.2kw lái con sp 5kw có sao k mọi người... Ahihi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

anh xem pr3 phải 400 mới dc nha. 
lái 2.2kw cho motor 5kw coi bộ ko ổn. chạy thì dc đôi khi quá tải do ăn mạnh này nọ sẽ làm bứt biến tần.
em đang có 5.5kw với 7.5ke giá mềm. liên hệ em lấy nha.:V

----------

audiophilevn

----------


## audiophilevn

> anh xem pr3 phải 400 mới dc nha. 
> lái 2.2kw cho motor 5kw coi bộ ko ổn. chạy thì dc đôi khi quá tải do ăn mạnh này nọ sẽ làm bứt biến tần.
> em đang có 5.5kw với 7.5ke giá mềm. liên hệ em lấy nha.:V


5.5kw đâu mà 5.5? 1.5kw đấy, có lẽ bị ngược sáng nên không thấy rõ, 1 con đít đỏ 1.5kw, con kia 2.2kw

----------


## audiophilevn

thansk các ae đã hỗ trợ, mình đã set cho nó chạy ngon lành cành đào rồi, thanks all!

----------


## sieunhim

Bác chia sẻ các para đã set cho ae tham khảo với  :Smile:

----------


## audiophilevn

> Bác chia sẻ các para đã set cho ae tham khảo với


P1 400hz
p2 0hz
p3 400hz
p7 5
p8 5
p9 8
p18 400hz
p19 220
p22 150
p71 0
p72 4
p80 9999
p81 9999
p82 9999
p83 220
Sẵn mình cũng làm thêm 1 clip cài đặt các thông số để ae nào mới xài biến với china spindle lần đầu như mình có cái để tham khảo luôn
Cảm ơn các ae đã hỗ trợ tư vấn cho mình cài đặt , nếu không cứ nghĩ biến tần lỗi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

mây thông số này chỉ chạy được chế độ chạy trên màn hình. chạy ngoài bằng nút nhắn hay khiển qua mach3  thì ko chạy lên dc 400hz

----------


## sieunhim

> mây thông số này chỉ chạy được chế độ chạy trên màn hình. chạy ngoài bằng nút nhắn hay khiển qua mach3  thì ko chạy lên dc 400hz


Thì e thêm para lên đây đi  :Smile:

----------


## audiophilevn

> mây thông số này chỉ chạy được chế độ chạy trên màn hình. chạy ngoài bằng nút nhắn hay khiển qua mach3  thì ko chạy lên dc 400hz


sao điều khiển qua mach3 thì không lên được 400hz nhỉ?

----------


## aiemphuong

vì phải điều khiển wa EXT , mà làm dc việc đó thì phải cài thêm, xem thêm bài của bác gì quên tên rồi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em có chỉ thông số pr125 phía trên rồi mà sao a ko tham khảo.

----------


## DG-CL

> Chào mọi người , cách đây ít lâu mình lấy một con biến tần của bác Khoaadress, hôm qua lôi ra test thử để nâng cấp con spindle phay makita 
> Đây là lần đầu mình sờ tới cái biến tần, mình thử vài setup sau đó cắm spindle vào thử thì ở chế độ nào nó cũng quay y chang như nhau , quay được tầm 5~7s thì tắt, tiếng quay thì không êm, sờ spindle hoi nong nóng chút thoi
> Mình đã thử cả 2 spindle thì đều lỗi y chang như nhau nên chắc chắn không phải từ spindle mà có lẽ do mình setup biến tần không đúng hoặc biến tần có vấn đề
> Mọi người đi ngang có kinh nghiệm rồi thì thì chỉ giúp xem lỗi ở đâu, thanks rất nhiều


Theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì biến tần bị quá tải do tăng tốc quá nhanh dẫn đến dừng.
Bác kiểm tra lại phần cài đặt tăng tốc nhé.
Good Luck

Công ty TNHH Beta - Sửa Biến tần

----------

